
Replacing My Kid’s College Fund with a “Start Something” Fund - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/replacing-my-kids-college-fund-with-a-start-something-fund-3b51c8c96501
======
Powerofmene
We did something very similar for our kids. We should have seen that our son
was not interested in college but rather was interested in working with his
hands by learning a trade. By the time our daughter was leaving college and
preparing for graduate school we approached him with an opportunity. We would
provide the startup capital for him to open his own business if that was still
something he wanted to do because he had over a few years become a skilled
tradesman and he learned the business side of his trade. He has now been
running his own business for 9 years and his hard work and Drive provides a
very decent income for his family and jobs for 22 employees.

Rather than expecting him to do as I had done instead I gave up public
service, executive management when the entrepreneurial bug bit me hard! My
degrees have helped me tremendously but I also know that I could have gained
that same knowledge in the trenches.

I respect giving your children options and the love and support they need to
follow their dreams.

